# Onkyo HTIB Subwoofer question



## canyonfootball07 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a SKW-770 in my dorm room right now. I blew the woofer and wanna get just a basic RE audio 10" to replace it but do not have a way to check the impedence on the wiring. What should I get 2 ohm or 4 ohm?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

You can get a cheap ohm meter and measure it. It is most likely a 4ohm driver. 









Matt


----------



## canyonfootball07 (Nov 29, 2008)

OK. I was just kinda hoping maybe someone knew so I wouldnt have to buy one....buttttt I guess its something i will need again at some point in time


----------

